# Just ordered



## PaulJH (Oct 12, 2009)

First post, wanted to say hello and thanks for a great forum with lots of sound advice and friendly too 

So, just ordered a TDI S-Line in silver and swapping from Golf GTI. Fortunately I don't have to wait long, ordered yesterday and collecting on saturday as stock car seemed to be nice spec in a colour the wife approves of, lucky considering some of the lead times quoted in this forum. Comes with 19inch titanium look wheels, heated seats, Bose (I know, some not so flattering comments on here but not a deal breaker), phone prep, privacy glass.

Also got 3 years free servicing thrown in and a bit of cash off list and a decent trade in value for the Golf.

Not quite sure about the phone prep, forgot to ask  but is there something else I need to buy? Is i phone 3Gs compatible?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the forum. Can't help with phone, but some one will soon.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

you can buy the phone charger for the car, but to be honest, it will work fine from the bluetooth without it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## rherkanaidu (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, if your TT has the same software as my TTS registered in March of this year, the iPhone 3GS will not be wholly compatible. You'll find the bluetooth dropping every so often and then reconnecting. Until Audi have fully tested the 3GS with their software, that is the way it has to be! Enjoy the new car.


----------



## PaulJH (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and the speedy responses. Looking forward to saturday and will let you all know my first impressions of Audi ownership


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## PaulJH (Oct 12, 2009)

What can I say - other than superb!   Collected the car from Audi Stockport on Saturday, arrived at showroom and the car had pride of place in the showroom with audi dust cover hiding whast was underneath. After what seemed like ages completing paperwork and a slight delay as Tony the salesman was held up with the customer before me, he took me over to the car and ceremonially removed the cover. I'd not seen the actual car up to then  it looked stunning in Monza silver, with the 19 inch titanium look alloys and the privacy glass and meticulously prepared. The showroom was quite busy and the unveiling attracted small gathering. After Tony ran through the buttons, knobs and dials he fired it upo and carefully manouvered it out of the showroom into the sun light (yes we do get some sun in Manchester 8) ) the colour changed as it reflected the light, it looked even more stunning. I was surprised at what a good job Audi have done in making the diesel exhaust sound very much the sportscar it is.

My first driving impressions after taking the car home and then a trip up to the lake district yesterday (5 hours on a wet lake with very little wind practising with crew for Winter Race Series wasn't much fun) confirmed the Audi build quality as second to none, certainly in this price bracket, excellent ergonomics, very reponsive mid range torque, brakes felt powerfully with a nice feel, quattro traction is awesome, slight niggle was kept forgetting to open the tailgate from inside but i'm nit picking here.

So, early days but I'm delighted and have made a really good choice for my first ever Audi. Tony at Audi Stockport did everything he promised and was always helpful, friendly andd polite. All in all very happy indeeeeeed


----------

